# Hummer Goes DEEP



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Modified Hummer Drives Underwater [email protected]@[email protected]@http://embed.break.com/[email protected]@[email protected]@1480406

wonder if that guy had a SCUBA tank in there with him?


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

:wow: That is crazy


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Now that's deep!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that is freaking cool, Ive always wanted one but there two expensive


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

that is crazy. but awesome


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

That is Great...I wonder if he did have a tank with him..


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe he had a snorkel for him made of beer bong tubing.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

That is great:rockn:


----------

